# Hydro Transmissions



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Occurs to me that the experienced hands in the 4-cycle forum have most probably worked on rider transmissions. I've worked on lots of engines but have been intimidated by transmissions. Until I came by a junk manual one and removed the top half of the case. Found a repair manual on internet for the Tecumseh/Peerless xmissions, and saw how simple they were.
I'm repairing(restoring) a Sears 42", 19.5 hp Briggs twin for a friend, one of the problems is the Hydro-Gear 150071 (319-0650) doesn't move when lever is moved, either direction.
Have found repair manuals for other hydro's , but not this one.
I've removed vent, turned upside down to drain, and refilled with recommended amount of recommended oil.
My question is: When you split the case, do parts fall out all over the place, or, do they remain intact ??
Any advice from anyone who's had one of these apart will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have worked on a few, and I can't remember ever taking one down that a bunch of parts came falling out. You may want to check on parts availability first, as many of the hydro trans axles used in riding mowers do not have any parts available for them, and that can be a problem.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Good point!
Thanks,


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Got lucky, draining, refilling with proper amount of recommended oil and exercising the air purge procedure after re-install solved the problem.
When I got it out found oil leaking out of two of the alternate mounting bracket holes cast in the axle housing on one side, apparent sealant failure, plugged the holes and hasn't leaked since, and the mower now has smooth, positive response to speed/direction control arm.
thanks,


----------



## JerryinWI (Oct 25, 2007)

Many of the Hydros are not consumer repairable. Instead they are replaced as a core unit.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You're right; I'm seeing more and more of that as I scour internet for info.
Interesting, I have a Murray with a Peerless VST 205-024 that I'm working on for a friend, The Tec manual sezs to replace as unit, but has IPL for it.
Fortunately, this xmission is ok, just needs belt.
Thanks,


----------

